# Hardboard, Chipboard, OSB, Plywood: are they safe?



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I want to use one of these for the back side of the new cages, instead of having them wired; but I want to make sure that the fids won't get poisoned licking it.
I was thinking of a melamine sheet but it's too expensive, shame because it 's very easy to clean.
Breeding cages have 5 wooden walls, and I was wondering what type of wood is used for those.


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

none of the ones listed are safe.

why not just stick with wire? you can hang more perches and such that way instead of a solid backing?


----------



## Ghosth (Jun 25, 2012)

Tiels will eventually chew into that material, which means they will end up ingesting the glues used to hold it together. Not something I'd do.


----------



## cknauf (Aug 27, 2012)

You could use pine and use a really thick, bird-safe varnish (I assume such things exist?). That would give you the smooth cleanability of melamine.


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

Maybe I can use a sheet of hard plastic? I have some corrugated one I got for free from a gardening center, they use it to make signs and billboards. It's quite sturdy so it might do the trick. I want a solid back panel so I don't have to redecorate the wall every so often... the wall behind the cages gets dirty beyond belief! It would also help when I cover them at night.

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

well, why not acrylic panels?


----------



## bobobubu (Dec 12, 2011)

I am sorry I'm not sure what acrylic panels are. They go on the wall or can they be cut for the cage panel? Keep in mind that some fids lick walls. Are they safe?

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MeanneyFids (Aug 24, 2010)

yes they are completely safe. its a clear sheet of tough plastic. cheaper than plexiglass. they can be cut for the cage panel.

we got one for munch's cage before when the cockatiels were in the same room




it's perfectly safe, if you are only using it for one part of the cage.



and i have that same problem, messy birds and walls behind the cage lol the lovebirds throw fruit on the walls. so we have sheets tacked up on the walls behind the lovebird cages


----------

